# '67 Trim Questions



## Texas Bulldog (Jul 2, 2006)

I am working on a '67 GTO and would like to know how to get the gap closed in the trim around the top of the grill where it meets in the middle, or is this just one piece, and mine is broken? Also is there anywhere to get the chrome reveal on top of the doors next to the window, or can these pieces be repaired, mine are pretty rough?
Thanks,
mike


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Mike,

If you havea hardtop, the reveal is available from catalogs and there is a guy in wyoming who has it also ( garysgtogoodies.com). If you have a post coupe then it is hard to find ( I have been looking for two years).


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Texas Bulldog said:


> I am working on a '67 GTO and would like to know how to get the gap closed in the trim around the top of the grill where it meets in the middle, or is this just one piece, and mine is broken?
> Thanks,
> mike


Hey Mike,
My 67 has a gap also, I believe my core support is the reason for my problem. I have allignment issues with the header panel and drivers fender. You may be able to loosen the nuts that attach the trim to the surrounds and slide them together. They are 2 pieces.

If you find a good source for the door reveal molding let me know, I need them for the 66 door and quarter windows.


----------

